# Samsung Galaxy smartphone chat



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

I know it's pretty hard to raise any enthusiasm for phones these days, but it might be slightly interesting to see Samsung's response to the amazing low light capabilities of the Pixel 3. 

Thankfully it looks like it's going to be a notchless affair.



> The biggest rumor is that we'll see a 'hole-punch display' that allows for less bezel at the top, and a small front-facing camera embedded in the screen's top right corner. This is Samsung's solution to avoiding the dreaded notch cut out that the iPhone has popularized, and it's an idea we're seeing from the Honor View 20.
> 
> Other Galaxy S10 highlights may include an in-screen fingerprint sensor, triple-lens rear camera, and use of the 7nm Qualcomm Snapdragon 855 chipset (or Samsung's own Exynos 9820 chipset outside the US).
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2019)

Oops!



It does look rather splendid.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 19, 2019)

so the punch hole selfie camera? Less offensive than a notch. Probably, but still offensive, right?


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> so the punch hole selfie camera? Less offensive than a notch. Probably, but still offensive, right?


It's a LOT less offensive than a huge ugly notch and that edge to edge screen still make it look years ahead of its rivals.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 19, 2019)

The under screen fingerprint scanner is good. Apple need this.

Camera should be able to do some great shots.

I like the headphone jack.

Free Galaxy buds if you pre order. Nice.

Good battery.

How much?

Does it support 5G?


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The under screen fingerprint scanner is good. Apple need this.
> 
> Camera should be able to do some great shots.
> 
> ...


No idea how much, but no doubt loads. Can't say 5G capability is anywhere near the top of my must-have things for a phone right now. But earphone jack - yea!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2019)

Meh


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Meh


My phone is nearly 3 years old now and I can't say I'm working myself into a lather to buy anything, although the Pixel night photography is bloody amazing, But not £600 amazing.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2019)

Yup. My Samsung Note 4 lasted me for ages. Cost a lot paying off via a contract (£1,200 over 2 years) which I won't repeat.

New Xiaomi Mi 8 Lite is a great (£152 no contract) replacement but little different to the Note 4 I got nearly 5 years ago.


----------



## Athos (Feb 20, 2019)

Just cracked the screen on my existing phone, and out of contract in few weeks, so I suspect I'll get one of these. Not that I will be able to use most of the features, I'm sure! And despite not being a fan of the curved screen - pointless when it's in a case, and makes it too way to drop to risk not having one!  The attraction to me is the improved battery life.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 20, 2019)

Personally think unless you’re in the market for a new phone this year because yours is battered then all manufacturers are in for another downturn year.

No geek is going to spend circa £1000 on a phone that doesn’t support 5G when we’re lookibg at holding onto them for 3 or more years.

2020 is going to be the next big battlefield.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> View attachment 162483
> 
> Personally think unless you’re in the market for a new phone this year because yours is battered then all manufacturers are in for another downturn year.
> 
> ...


I'd imagine that an awful lot of people who buy top of the range handsets aren't looking to hang on to them for 3+ years. If I was buying a new phone now, 5G would be a total non issue.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 20, 2019)

Equally you’re probably not going to spend £750 either if you were buying a new phone.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Equally you’re probably not going to spend £750 either if you were buying a new phone.


I'm not but there will be millions who will.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2019)

Just seen a 'deal' in the paper from O2

8GB of data 
£30 upfront
36 monthly payments of £48.70

Total cost of contract and phone £1,783.20


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm not so sure I like the front camera. It's off centre and disrupts the balance of the aesthetic. It just looks like a black mark you cant remove.

I'd rather have a centralised notch (which I never had a problem with anyway) or just extra bezzle.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 21, 2019)

Indeed. Even Dell took the hit with the new XPS and just added some extra bezel at the top rather than carrying on with 'nostrilcam' 

Dell fixes its XPS 13 webcam, putting it on the top of the screen where it belongs


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> 'nostrilcam'





Finally! That was my biggest gripe with the XPS the dumb position of the webcam. You couldn't ever have a proper 'face to face' conversation looking at the screen. It always pissed me off because it never gave a good angle.

All in the name of 'bezzle' free screens. Load of bollocks.


----------



## Athos (Feb 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Just seen a 'deal' in the paper from O2
> 
> 8GB of data
> £30 upfront
> ...



Mine's ee. For £65 a month (no upfront payment), I get the 512gb S10, unlimited calls and texts (including lots of overseas), 100gb of data, free wireless charger and the new Samsung wireless headphones, plus a free annual upgrade (if I return the existing handset).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 22, 2019)

How much are these 4 models in £'s?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> How much are these 4 models in £'s?


Not as bad as I feared:

S10e £669

S10 £799 (128GB), £999 (512GB)

Samsung Galaxy S10 Plus  £899 (128GB), £1,099 (512GB), £1,399 (1TB)

Samsung Galaxy S10 UK price, release date and specs: Now official, and we've gone hands-on


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 22, 2019)

I just can't see enough of a benefit to even justify the cheapest model when you could get something like a Xiaomi Mi 8 Lite for ~£200ish.

Sure it won't be 5G ready or have under screen fingerprint reading, and a few other bells, but there's no way any of these justify the cost right now.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just can't see enough of a benefit to even justify the cheapest model when you could get something like a Xiaomi Mi 8 Lite for ~£200ish.
> 
> Sure it won't be 5G ready or have under screen fingerprint reading, and a few other bells, but there's no way any of these justify the cost right now.


Bear in mind that you can almost certainly pick up the handsets for a lot less after launch.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

You do get the best camera ever though 

DxOMark: Galaxy S10 Plus is the best overall smartphone shooter


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Bear in mind that you can almost certainly pick up the handsets for a lot less after launch.



True. It'd be mad to buy one right now at that price. Especially as 5G isn't even a reality here yet, which to me is one of the more interesting things about this device.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just can't see enough of a benefit to even justify the cheapest model when you could get something like a Xiaomi Mi 8 Lite for ~£200ish.
> 
> Sure it won't be 5G ready or have under screen fingerprint reading, and a few other bells, but there's no way any of these justify the cost right now.





editor said:


> You do get the best camera ever though
> 
> DxOMark: Galaxy S10 Plus is the best overall smartphone shooter


Fairly sure I could get a decent Xiaomi AND a decent digital camera AND have a weeks holiday instead


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Fairly sure I could get a decent Xiaomi AND a decent digital camera AND have a weeks holiday instead


For sure. But if you've got the dosh and want an all-in, do-everything phone, this is clearly a good choice. I won't be buying it though!


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

And here come the discounts already!

Samsung is offering up to 40% off for students and teachers, including 10% off Galaxy S10 lineup


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2019)

editor said:


> For sure. But if you've got the dosh and want an all-in, do-everything phone, this is clearly a good choice. I won't be buying it though!


Agreed and nor will I


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 22, 2019)

The independent have an offer where you can get 300 quid off an s10 if you trade in your old phone. Still not buying one


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

Thimble Queen said:


> The independent have an offer where you can get 300 quid off an s10 if you trade in your old phone. Still not buying one


Make it £600 and I'm in!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Make it £600 and I'm in!


According to Samsung's site I can get the S10 with 128GB/8GB of memory for £599 if I trade in my S7, or the S10e for £469.

Buy Samsung Galaxy S10 Sim Free - Free Delivery | Samsung UK


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 15, 2019)

I just got one. Haven't really had a chance to play with it yet but its oretty good.

Swapping all your old content off your old phone is a piece of piss.

Remembering all your passwords that you last had to manually input two years ago, not quite so easy
...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 15, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> I just got one. Haven't really had a chance to play with it yet but its oretty good.
> 
> Swapping all your old content off your old phone is a piece of piss.
> 
> ...



That's been the case for every and a day if you have a Google account. One of the joys of Android (assuming iOS does it as well, but no experience)


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> I just got one. Haven't really had a chance to play with it yet but its oretty good.
> 
> Swapping all your old content off your old phone is a piece of piss.
> 
> ...


Which version did you get? I use SafeInCloud for my passwords.


----------



## Athos (Mar 16, 2019)

Had mine a week now.  It's ok. No major improvement on my previous phone,  the S8, really.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2019)

editor said:


> Which version did you get? I use SafeInCloud for my passwords.



The s10 plus.

It's good but the keyboard takes a bit of getting used to as it's a little bigger than the s7 one so I mis type a lot at the moment


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> The s10 plus.
> 
> It's good but the keyboard takes a bit of getting used to as it's a little bigger than the s7 one so I mis type a lot at the moment



If you get swift key then you can change the size of it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If you get swift key then you can change the size of it.



That's what I've done 

And now my speeling is motch bester


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If you get swift key then you can change the size of it.


You can make the Google one smaller too!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2019)

Clever: 


[Update: Now available for download] These wallpapers are perfect for the Galaxy S10's hole-punch camera







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=you.in.spark.energy.ring

Energy Ring wraps a battery indicator around the Galaxy S10's hole punch camera


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> I just got one. Haven't really had a chance to play with it yet but its oretty good.
> 
> Swapping all your old content off your old phone is a piece of piss.
> 
> ...


So I'm still being tempted seeing as I can get £200 off by trading in my 2.5 year old S7. How are you getting on with it? Which version did you buy?


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 25, 2019)

I got the S10+

The camera great, the set up is easy (even with multiple email addresses) ,the phone is only a little larger than my old s7 yet the screen is better and bigger.

And its fast. And best of all the battery, even in a heavy use lasts more than a day. 

So, I'm happy with it so far and I'm sure there is much more to learn as I use it more. 

However, as I've always had a Samsung (or it feels like it) I can't vouch for it over any other comparable phones, but I like it and it will do for me.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2019)

Some clever camera-hole-covering wallpapers out there too!









Check out these hilarious Galaxy S10 and S10 Plus camera cutout wallpapers


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2019)

Probably the best way to disguise the fact there's an off centre black dot on the corner of the screen. Unfortunately, once you fire up an app you'll notice it again right away.

Call me strange, but I'd rather have a centred notch or just some top bezzle to do away with the off putting hole in the corner.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Probably the best way to disguise the fact there's an off centre black dot on the corner of the screen. Unfortunately, once you fire up an app you'll notice it again right away.
> 
> Call me strange, but I'd rather have a centred notch or just some top bezzle to do away with the off putting hole in the corner.


I'd rather a little hole than a huge notch. You can hardly notice one little hole.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 26, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Probably the best way to disguise the fact there's an off centre black dot on the corner of the screen. Unfortunately, once you fire up an app you'll notice it again right away.
> 
> Call me strange, but I'd rather have a centred notch or just some top bezzle to do away with the off putting hole in the corner.



The mind does funny things. I think it would jar for a bit and then you'd just stop noticing it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 28, 2019)

TBH I think the camera on the Huawei P30 Pro is a lot less distracting because it sits in the centre top and feels more balanced, but I guess this is just a personal preference.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jun 12, 2019)

Just upgraded from iPhone to this ~ love it


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 17, 2019)

Samsung say fingerprint recognition on the S10 will let any finger unlock the phone if some screen protectors are used.
A software update is coming soon.
Best to turn off fingerprint recognition until it's released.
Samsung: Anyone's fingerprint can unlock Galaxy S10


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2020)

The Xiaomi Mi 8 is still running well  

Need to get a new case for it as the one I got (for about £8) just after the phone has finally perished.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 14, 2021)

Can’t be arsed to start a new thread for latest sammy. Can we rename this to Samsung phone chat a la the iPhone/pixel/xiaomi threads?









						Samsung Galaxy S21, S21+ and S21 Ultra: The Engadget First Look | Engadget
					

Meet the Galaxy S21 Let's start with the foundation for all of these new devices: the Galaxy S21.




					www.engadget.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2021)

I find it pretty hard to get excited about new phones anymore, but I definitely like the fact they have reduced the trend of the dam things getting more expensive with every new model.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 14, 2021)

I'll probably buy an S21, my S9 is getting old and I'm an Android developer.

I do like that it's got cheaper but it's also noticeably austere - resolution reduction, plastic back, no charger, etc etc.


----------



## MBV (Jan 14, 2021)

When I eventually change my Pixel 3 I might go for a Samsung Galaxy. Plenty of time to decide.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 14, 2021)

The hardware is always higher spec and generally nicer than Pixel, which is cheaper and more mid-market, although I guess now they're converging a little.

The software is more controversial. You don't get the latest version so quickly by any means, although they're now on three years of support. That said, I've always thought that much of Samsung's stuff is actually additive and better than vanilla Android. Not so much between them now maybe.

The problem with contemporary Android is really Qualcomm and their lacklustre chips, which Apple trounce, but in day to day use I guess it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 23, 2021)

Preordered the S21 Ultra because fuck it.


----------



## MBV (Jan 23, 2021)

It does look very slick - MKBHD loved it too.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2021)

I can see the S21 is getting rave reviews but I can't see any reason at all to change my current phone. 



> The Galaxy S21 Ultra is Samsung’s latest big, heavy and expensive superphone that makes meaningful improvements to both the camera and general usability.
> 
> All the usual top-quality elements are there. The screen is stunning, performance is good, battery life is excellent and the software is the latest available. But it is the much improved fingerprint scanner that makes the biggest difference to day-to-day usage – it’s fast, accurate and responsive in a way Samsung’s previous efforts just weren’t.
> 
> ...











						Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra review: the new king of Android phones
					

Great screen, performance and battery plus new camera with dual 3x and 10x lenses for super zooming




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## mauvais (Jan 23, 2021)

My current phone is an S9, the battery is slowly failing and I'm an Android dev, so I could do with a fresh three years of (albeit delayed) OS updates. Edit: whoops, said that already.

The Ultra is overkill but I like the camera stuff, especially the zoom.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 23, 2021)

editor said:


> I can see the S21 is getting rave reviews but I can't see any reason at all to change my current phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luckily the days of changing phones on a regular basis seem to be coming to an end.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2021)

editor said:


> I can see the S21 is getting rave reviews but I can't see any reason at all to change my current phone.



No 3.5mm jack.  No card slot.  For those that need to know.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 24, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> No 3.5mm jack.


I won't buy a phone without a headphone jack - I really dislike the idea of wireless headphones.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 24, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I won't buy a phone without a headphone jack - I really dislike the idea of wireless headphones.


Me too except in the gym where a wire can get in the way. Even there I don't like these wireless ear buds. They don't fit well enough. It can be very distracting when you have to keep picking them up, fiddling with the fit...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 24, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Me too except in the gym where a wire can get in the way.


I solve that problem by never going to the gym.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 24, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I won't buy a phone without a headphone jack - I really dislike the idea of wireless headphones.


"the idea of"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 24, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> "the idea of"


The existence of is probably a better way of describing it.  You know where you are with wires.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 24, 2021)

I really don't like the idea of no 3.5mm jack either, but I won some Airpods Pro and I've been using them exclusively ever since, so it's something you can get over.

Failing that, a dongle, although they're a bit shit in a variety of ways.

As for the card slot, I've never used it on any modern phone.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 24, 2021)

As for losing them, yeah. I take the 'child's mittens' approach.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 24, 2021)

mauvais said:


> As for losing them, yeah. I take the 'child's mittens' approach.
> 
> View attachment 251121


Sort of defeats the object.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 24, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sort of defeats the object.


I can just imagine them dangling out of the sleeves of his coat.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 24, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> I can just imagine them dangling out of the sleeves of his coat.


I hope he has painted his name on them too.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 24, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sort of defeats the object.


Sort of. They at least don't have to be connected to the phone, which I increasingly find comes unplugged whilst running / meddling with stuff in pockets. I can't say I've had this that much with Apple wired headphones which became my go-to headphones after Sony stopped making the ones I liked, but the wires often failed after enough time as well.

The elements like noise cancelling and remote control etc are more important to me than the wireless bit, which is sometimes more annoying than it's worth. Having to put them back in their case to stop the phone being connected to them for example, rather than just leaving them lying about on my desk.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 24, 2021)

mauvais said:


> They at least don't have to be connected to the phone, which I increasingly find comes unplugged whilst running / meddling with stuff in pockets


Simple solution - stop running and interfering with yourself...


----------



## MBV (Jan 24, 2021)

You can get wired usb c earphones too.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 28, 2021)

It's here. It's a chonker - big and heavy!

It's nice though, everything is much smoother than my S9.


----------

